# Active spoiler extension/ static spoiler upgrade.



## Rice.tt.sl (Oct 6, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I own a MK2 (8J) TT S-Line with an active spoiler and want to make it look more aggressive. I personally prefer the active popup spoiler over the static TTS style spoiler and would like to add an extension. I've been looking around but I am struggling to find anything and wondered if anyone knew where I could get my hands on one (if they even exist?). Alternatively, I like the idea of installing a static spoiler but I'm not keen on the TTS spoiler, are there any spoilers that can be bolted using OEM fixings but sit higher/ are bigger than the TTS style in general?

Cheers.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

I don't think you are going to find an extension for an active spoiler since the additional weight will likely cause it to error out (spoiler is known to fail just from lack of grease).

Osir Designs makes a Mk1 style add-on that mounts below your active spoiler (but it doesn't look that aggressive TBO). The also make a fixed CF TTRS spoilers.











Maxon makes some kind of 'tack-on' extension for fixed spoilers ?











Then you have this from magnatuning ...


----------



## Rice.tt.sl (Oct 6, 2021)

Oh really? I never knew they were known to fail! I found this one below from magna tuning, but now I know about it failing with additional weight, I'm reluctant to go ahead, especially with it being fibreglass!


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Here's some ideas from an older post - 








Fixed rear spoiler options


Where can I buy a fixed rear spoiler (like the RS) that will fit my forthcoming TT S-Line Special Edition? I take it the spoiler that is already there (which goes up and down) can be disabled?




www.ttforum.co.uk




And then there's this one -








Garage Vary Reife Trunk Spoiler Audi TT 2006-2010 | motiveJAPAN


-Rare accessory -Available in either carbon fiber or FRP -Also compatible with the facelifted model (2010-2015) -Only available for the 8j Audi TT 2.0TFSI (2006-2015)




motivejapan.com


----------



## Rice.tt.sl (Oct 6, 2021)

This one is interesting, something like this would be quite cool!


----------



## Rice.tt.sl (Oct 6, 2021)

Just updating on this, I have found a carbon spoiler the is a direct replacement for the active spoiler but is far bigger and provides a duck tail like look when the spoiler is down. Images are below for an idea. Wont be delivered for at least four weeks but for anyone interested in this I will post a further update of the spoiler once I have it installed. Thank all for your help and input.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Link?


----------



## Rice.tt.sl (Oct 6, 2021)

Flashy said:


> Link?


Carbon Fiber Rear Boot Trunk Spoiler Wing Lip for Audi TT TTS Sline Mk2 8J Coupe 609792580983 | eBay


----------

